# [gelöst] k3b und cdemu

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe cdemu laufen. Seit k3b-2.0.0k3b-2.0.0 werden die virtuellen Laufwerke nicht mehr erkannt. Unter k3b-1.92.0_rc3 hat es noch funktioniert.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jul 25, 2010 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hi, also ich hab k3b-2 laufen seit es im tree ist, hatte bisher noch keine probleme mit cdemu deswegen.

Deswegen mal die Standard-cdemu-geht-nicht-mehr-fragen:

Läuft der dienst? wenn nein, gibts beim starten eine fehlermeldung?

neuer kernel installiert und vhba nicht neu gebaut? ist das vhba kernelmodul geladen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Jetzt funktioniert es. ???

----------

## Christian99

hehe, und da soll noch mal jemand sagen computer seien deterministisch  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein Rechner lebt. Wollte ich mal loswerden. Letzte Woche ließ er sich nicht mehr booten. Habe dann nach langer Suche festgestellt, das aus heiterem Himmel die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS verändert war. Und im Dolphin werden mir manchmal in der Seitenleiste die nicht eingebundenen Partitionen angezeigt, manchmal nicht.

----------

